# AUDI audi AUDI everywhere!



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

hi all

i bought my new phantom black 09 TT S-tronic in March, love audi and the TT so much i ordered myself a new TTS S-tronic on saturday and take delivery in November.. YAY!!!!   :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcomes guys!


----------

